# Solved: No Sound After Reinstall



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi

I just upgraded my CPU. Following best practice, I reinstalled Windows once the hardware part was done. Windows installed fine, but now doesn't detect the on-board audio device. If manually selected, Windows cannot start the device.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.6 GHz
Mobo: Biostar P4M890-M7 SE
RAM: 3 GB
GPU: nVidia GeForce 7200GS 256MB DDR2
Sound: On-board Realtek Azalia 5.1 High-Def Audio
OS: Windows XP Pro SP3

So Far:


I installed all the drivers from the mobo CD
VIA 4 in 1 Chipset
VIA On Board LAN
VIA USB 2.0

I've downloaded the latest version of the sound driver from both the Biostar site (WDM_R209) and the Realtek site (WDM_R210)
The sound drivers install fine, but then don't run. The Realtek component isn't added to the control panel
If I manually add the device (Control Panel > Add Hardware), the Realtek HDA codec appears, but shows "This device cannot start. (Code 10)".

I installed the MS HD Audio Class Driver 1.0 (KB835221). No change.
So who's got some ideas about what I can try next?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you download the driver from here:
http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdownloads.asp?model=P4M890-M7 SE

Download the audio driver from the above link.
Before installing, please uninstall all audio drivers that you had previously installed... reboot, and then start with a fresh installation of the audio driver.


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

No, I downloaded the driver from the .tw Biostar site: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/driver.php?S_ID=173

I will download the US version and try that as well.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, try it and give the feedback.


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Anupam

I downloaded and ran the file. Halfway through the install, I get the message, "Microsoft Bus driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio driver!" and setup quits.

I already have MS HD Audio Driver Package 1.0 (KB835221) installed, so what else is it looking for?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

If you have the KB835221 installed, then the realtek driver should have got installed. KB835221 was installed before you installed the realtek driver, or after? It should be installed before, which i think u did.

Maybe you should try the KB888111. But as ur OS is XP Sp3, then KB835221 should have worked. You should try the KB888111 just in case.


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried to install KB888111, and got the following message:
"Setup has detected that the Service Pack version of this system is newer than the update you are applying. There is no need to install this update."

Is the MS Bus driver included in SP3? It looks like it...


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, that hotfix came before SP3 , so it may be included.

Well, uninstall any previous versions of audio drivers that you had installed... that is, the WDM_R209 and WDM_R210, that you were talking about.. and any other that you installed. Reboot PC, and then try installing the audio driver again.


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, Anupam, but I had already uninstalled those drivers. I have contacted Biostar and Realtek support, their responses below.

Biostar
 "Please reinstall HD audio drivers ."
 
<sarcasm>Thanks for the great support guys!!</sarcasm>

Realtek
"Dear Sir,
 Can you try not install VIA 4 in 1 driver before Audio driver?

 Best regards,
 PC-Tech"

At least they're more polite and actually offer a suggestion. The problem is that I originally did try to load the sound first, and only loaded the 4 in 1 when the sound wasn't working. <sigh />

Anupam: Is there a way that I can check if the board physically works? If I know that the board is still OK, and I know that it worked before, I will format and reinstall everything to try get the drivers in the right order...


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, i am most certain, that your board is working fine. Its just the problem with the drivers... the board is OK. So you should proceed with the reinstall.

Anyways, since u asked, as per me, i dont think theres a way to test the board. If it was an external sound card, you could have taken it out, and tested on a different PC.

So its just the problem with the drivers. And i dont think you also need to format and install everything. Just uninstall all the audio drivers or anything related to it, and then start afresh... installing them in the correct order.


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence 
I'll keep trying!


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words...

It's working , but I have no idea why. I turned off my PC to go out; when I came back and turned it on, it works.  [No, I'm not insane.]

I'm afraid that I can't offer suggestions to anyone else who is having issues. I uninstalled KB835221 and KB888111. I then tried to run the VIA HD Audio UAA Driver v3.2a, but both times it gave the error message "No HD Audio detected."

I was playing around with the PCI settings in BIOS. My best guess is that I changed something there, but I have no idea which setting it was. I am using WDM_R211 from the Realtek site.

:up: Anupam - thanks for all your assistance. I appreciate it!!

:down: Biostar - your support sucks. Judging from the Google hits, this is obviously a frequent issue with your boards. As the mobo manufacturer, you need to take ownership and support your product.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol ... great .. so u finally did it.

I think u installed the latest realtek driver, and it included the microsoft bus driver, so that may have done the trick. Also, after the installation of audio driver... its advisable to restart. Maybe after the installation, u didnt restart, and when u started it afterwards... it was working.

Anyways, glad its working now. Cheers


----------



## rossj81 (Dec 14, 2008)

For anyone else who is having issues with P4-M890M7 SE and Realtek's ALC861, I positively identified what the cause of my problem was: RAM.

I had 1 slot x Axiz 1 GB and 1 slot x Kingston 2 GB, both 667 DDR2.

I removed the Axiz, and the sound device was detected. I then replaced the Axiz, and Windows wouldn't see the device. Removed it again, and the sound worked. There is no other indication that the RAM is faulty.

It sounds crazy, but at least one other person has experienced this issue: http://m.slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=791111&page=2


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Gee .. weird ... lol. Strange things happen with computers. Thanks for the solution . 

You should run a RAM test on the faulty RAM with memtest86.


----------

